
Guitars can imitate any instrument – this man proves it - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/music/guitars-can-imitate-any-instrument-this-man-proves-it-1.5120344
======
iratewizard
This news article is a YouTube description with 85 ads and poor user
interface. Why not just post the video?

~~~
hammock
One reason is because the HN algorithm automatically penalizes any submission
from the youtube.com domain. (This fact is a secret)

------
asciimo
... with an assortment of household items, effects, and a looper pedal. Still,
impressive. I can barely make guitar noises with a guitar.

------
Fnoord
Electric violin (by e.g. Ed Alleyne-Johnson) [1] imitates the guitar, as do
Infected Mushroom's synths (cover on guitar [2] [3]).

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Alleyne-
Johnson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Alleyne-Johnson)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb2dWd2ssfA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb2dWd2ssfA)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmkl1ym9pr4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmkl1ym9pr4)

------
kylec
Maybe not "any" instrument, considering all the ones imitated except for the
bagpipes (which were questionable) were of other stringed instruments.

------
crispinb
Misusing a guitar (the finest musical instrument in history) to imitate the
Scottish pipes (the least musical instrument of torture yet devised) would be
illegal in any just jurisdiction.

------
zwieback
very cool but didn't hear any woodwinds or brass instruments

~~~
stcredzero
On the Flash Gordon soundtrack, Queen does very well with fanfares that would
usually be played on trumpets, but instead played on electric guitar. Not that
they sound like trumpets. It just sounds awesome!

------
oblib
That's impressive!

